# Skidder problems in cold weather



## landmass (Oct 16, 2009)

Own a 1974 Franklin winch skidder. In cold weather 20 degrees for extended period. Three or four days. Don't laugh. My skidder doesn't articulate any more. The steering wheel moves but the machine won't aritculate, even when I've warmed it for a long time ( 1 hour). Will go foward and reverse easy. Any ideas on what the problem is or the solution. When the weather warms up it's fine. Looked at the hydraulic oil holding tank, felt the filter seemed OK? Didn't seem to be any water in it. Sometimes hard to tell.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Oct 16, 2009)

I would guess water someplace in the system. When it stays cold it turns to ice crystals and restricts fluid flow.


----------



## RRSsawshop (Oct 16, 2009)

What for hydraulic oil are using??? I know some of the older skidders used a straight weight non-detergant oil,if that is the case you want the lightest you can get for the winter... example 10w non detergent NOT 30w!!! Also change the filter it may be a problem inside it that you cant see...:chainsawguy:


----------



## gink595 (Oct 16, 2009)

I think I would start with the filters. Have you always ran the same fluid in it or have you switched from years past?


----------



## landmass (Oct 16, 2009)

I haven't changed the hydro oil yet or had too put more in it. Bought it about 2 years ago. Got an owners manual owner on it. Gives the type of hydro recommended,. Looks like I'm going to have to actually change the filter. Not that easy to get to, will have to drop the skid plates as well as remove all that oil. Hoping it might be on the external pump that is on the firewall? Seems to be a confluence of hoses connected to it including the hoses that connect to the clyinders that articulates the machine as well as the dozer blade, which doesn't work either.


----------



## gink595 (Oct 16, 2009)

How cold are you talking when it doesn't want to go? I still think I would change filters, have you ever swapped them out since you bought it?


----------



## RRSsawshop (Oct 16, 2009)

:agree2: change fluid and filters is the first step...But it sounds like you have other gremlins with an inop blade too...:monkey:


----------



## fmaglin (Oct 16, 2009)

landmass said:


> I haven't changed the hydro oil yet or had too put more in it. Bought it about 2 years ago. Got an owners manual owner on it. Gives the type of hydro recommended,. Looks like I'm going to have to actually change the filter. *Not that easy to get to*, will have to drop the skid plates as well as remove all that oil. Hoping it might be on the external pump that is on the firewall? Seems to be a confluence of hoses connected to it including the hoses that connect to the clyinders that articulates the machine as well as the dozer blade, which doesn't work either.


This sentence leads me to believe that here lies your problem. If it is difficult to get to there is no telling when the previous owner changed the filters. This is where I would begin my troubleshooting. You also said the blade doesn't work in these conditions which tells me that the blade and steering share a common reservoir. Change filters and let us know the results.


----------



## ASD (Oct 16, 2009)

fmaglin said:


> this sentence leads me to believe that here lies your problem. If it is difficult to get to there is no telling when the previous owner changed the filters. This is where i would begin my troubleshooting. You also said the blade doesn't work in these conditions which tells me that the blade and steering share a common reservoir. Change filters and let us know the results.



+1


----------



## 2dogs (Oct 16, 2009)

My sometimes boss bought a Koller yarder a few years ago that had been sitting for a year. After changing out the fluids and flushing the sysytem clean nothing worked correctly. The wrong fluid was used and required another fluid change and flush to make it work right. In your case don't just change the filter, replace the hydraulic fluid all the way and flush the cases if you can.


----------



## 380LGR (Oct 17, 2009)

You are sucking air in through your suction line or seal on your hydro pump. In the cold it hardends the seal or hose causing the pump to cavitate. On your machine should be simple change suction line and also check suction screen. Use good clamps. If the hose is not the prob look into your pump.


----------



## 056 kid (Oct 17, 2009)

Is the pump making any kind of horrible racket?

I think if it was suckin air you would hear it.

mabe a chity pump?

If there was a way to measure the pressure going through the said lines, you could narrow down the search...


----------



## redprospector (Oct 17, 2009)

When I read your first post I was thinking it could be the steering valve. But then you said that the blade quit working too, that makes me think filter.
I agree with earlier post's that said to change the filters, and oil. I know it's a pain in the butt, but it's worth it in the long run.

Andy


----------



## RRSsawshop (Oct 18, 2009)

AGAIN change oil and filter FIRST!!! May work,may not but worth a shot..Being a 1974,it may be time for a pump,hoses ect..opcorn:


----------



## landmass (Oct 19, 2009)

380LGR said:


> You are sucking air in through your suction line or seal on your hydro pump. In the cold it hardends the seal or hose causing the pump to cavitate. On your machine should be simple change suction line and also check suction screen. Use good clamps. If the hose is not the prob look into your pump.




Now that I think of it, it felt like it did cavitate when I first tried to move the the blade up. The steering wouldn't work so I tried to activate the blade to get the pump working. That's when I heard the rumble, thought I damaged the pump. Happened last winter, don't want it to happen this winter, ruined a few days I planned with my buddy and I. Then I had to hear what a sissy I was because I didn't to want to work in the cold without the machine.


----------



## ak4195 (Oct 24, 2009)

20's not that cold,if your swapping pumps youll be draining fluid anyways might as well do the filter(s) and switch to 10w do it right(refer to service manual first of course).All the D-9's ,Blades,and cranes Ive seen from '70's vintage up here have 10w(cept for xtreme cold weather machines),BUT do check your service manual first.
There is a JD tractor hydraulic fluid too,never once saw it used while servicing 40-50 pieces of Iron this season.
Skid plates arent that big of a deal,Tranny filters/fluid are anywhere from 500-1000hr service generally,shouldnt be to terribly hard,even for an older piece of Iron.
If you cant get your hands on the operators or service manual,take a step back have a beer,clean things off and look things over first before you make work and or make a mess.

ak4195


----------



## spencerhenry (Oct 25, 2009)

my 98 franklin does the same thing, except that it doesnt need to be cold. i just crack the outlet fitting on the pump and it works fine. seems like the system is draining back if it sits for more than a few days.


----------

